# Shimano Rod Replacement



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

I purchased 2 Clarus rods in July 2007 from the Gander Mountain store 15 miles away from me because the store 4 miles away didn't have 2 Clarus rods that I wanted. I also bought these rods because they had lifetime warranties and it was my understanding that Gander Mountain would replace the rods if broken up to 2 years without question. I broke one this weekend and wanted it replaced. Gander Mountain has these rods on clearance and not stocking them. I think the salesman @ GM would have replaced it had he one of the same model and length, but said GM only replaces up to 90 days and then afterwards it is manufacturer's warranty. Seems like they have changed their policy in the past 2 years or someone gave me some bum info. Am I faced with sending the broken rod back to Shimano to receive replacement? And how is the best way to ship it? I do have the original receipt. Any help would be appreciated. And by the way, I did put the trout in the boat that helped break the rod.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can cut the rods in half and send them to us for warranty replacement. 

Shimano
attn Rod Warranty
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

*Now that is service,*



Bantam1 said:


> You can cut the rods in half and send them to us for warranty replacement.
> 
> Shimano
> attn Rod Warranty
> ...


*Now that is service*,

PS, Bantam 1, get a new avatar, you look like the "Grim Reaper" lol


----------



## rfinder4000 (Jun 30, 2007)

Shimano rod replacement warranty is a great service. I've done it before. One of my rod broke and I cut my rod down to several pieces and sent to Shimano. I had the new rod at my front door less than two weeks later. Again, great service.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike B Fishin said:


> PS, Bantam 1, get a new avatar, you look like the "Grim Reaper" lol


Yeah bass fear me :tongue:

This is going to be my next avatar once I actually catch up here at work. I caught this on my long range trip.


----------

